# Whiteside Tongue and Groove 3373



## dp3dp (Sep 14, 2015)

Does anyone have measurements on the tongue size the Whiteside straight tongue and groove #3373 creates? Thank You


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I am guessing it is 3/8 x 3/8" Peter. Call Whiteside Monday to confirm this.


----------



## dp3dp (Sep 14, 2015)

Thank You Mike, After doing some digging I was able to find it 5/16th. My apologizes I stumbled across it when looking at the alternates 3373B piece of the 3373 set. Thank you.


----------

